# custom rom for galaxy y pro (B5510)



## louis vanrobaeys (Dec 2, 2012)

Is there any dev who could make a custom rom for the y pro pleas? there are a lot of people with this phone and it doesn't seem like there is already one (let me know if there is one plz). it would also be very useful because we can overclock the device then, its a quite slow phone... Me and many others would be very thankful if someone would make a custom rom for it. 
Thanks


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

hey welcome to the forum and i will help you to root your mobile


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

i have found some customs rom some where in the net but i don't know where i have found one


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

i have rooted my mobile all i want to do is some custom rom for my galaxy ace can you help me


----------



## louis vanrobaeys (Dec 2, 2012)

hardkick
there are a lot of custom rom's for galaxy ace
http://www.tekplz.com/top-10-best-custom-roms-for-galaxy-ace-jelly-bean-ics 
on this sites are the best roms for your phone, google the custom rom you want and install it if you like one

hardkick
there are a lot of custom rom's for galaxy ace
http://www.tekplz.co...-jelly-bean-ics
on this sites are the best roms for your phone, google the custom rom you want and install it if you like one


----------

